# 55 gallon help



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am thinking about setting up my 55 gallon tank and would like some help with the planning stage. There will be a goldfish in there and I want to do this tank right. Should I get an undergravel filter? I haven't had one in my 20 gallon tank and have been alright. I have a good filter, can't remember the name of it though. any help is appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

I think that it would depend on how you are going to stock your tank, with what fish. Most fish will do fine without an undergravel filter, others will not. I think that an undergravel filter would be a good idea that way you have filtration on top and bottom.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

what exactly does an undergravel filter even do? like how does it work?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It works like a normal filter, only instead of filter floss, the gravel is the filter material.

This image always seems to do a good job explaining it.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

An UGF (Under Gravel Filter) is not the best choice for filtering a tank. Yes, it filters the tank, but eventually junk and gunk will fill in the aquarium substrate and decay (Introducing ammonia and high nitrates in the aquarium). Therefore you would have to start doing extensive gravel vacuums during water changes + I really don't think there is any UGF out there that has enough GPH to filter a 55 gallon tank properly.

I would go for a canister filter on a tank that big, they are really good. I like the EHIEM series filter and the Fluval canister series as well. If you can't afford a canister filter, you could either DIY a few sponge filters or get a few filters that has enough GPH for the 55 gallon tank (You need at least 550 gallons per hour to filter the tank properly)


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You do have to syphon out under the plates in an undergravel system a couple of times a year.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

+1 on ehime. I have a fluval, rena, and an ehime at home. Of the three I only swear by the ehime canisters.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

UGFs are cheap and relatively discreet, but high maintenance. If you like gravel washing and don't mind taking all the substrate out to clean under the plate, they can be a budget solution. I prefer pond-size sponge filters now. Ugly, but less work. A couple times a year for a lightly-fed tank of small fish. I bet a goldfish tank would likely need it every month or two.


----------



## buzz1167 (Sep 23, 2011)

+1 for the external filter... Canister or sump type filtering works amazing and its easy to service.

One thing I've learned in my life is that if something is a pain to do, then eventually you will get lazy or make the pain go away. I would be a horrible candidate for an undergravel filter because there is no way i want to pull up my substrate even twice a year. Thus it wouldn't stay clean enough and I would get mad till I eventually replaced it.

I have a sump now on my 210gal, and had a sump before on my 20gal. IMO it's the cheapest, easiest, and its DIY friendly. Also IMO, A canister is for someone who wants it done immediately and is willing to pay a little bit for a pre-built and proven system. Furthermore, a properly sized, over the edge filter is not a horrible choice either.

If i had to choose between all of those choices, I would probably choose an UGF last... Even after a single "hang on the edge" filter, which is what i assume you have.

Assuming you start with an "Hang on the edge filter", here's what i might suggest for making the system "better".

Level 1: Just use your properly sized hanging filter
Level 2: Buy a redundant hanging filter
Level 3: Buy a canister filter and leave your hanging filter on as well.
Level 4: Add a UV filter to the canister in Level 3:
Level 5: Add a redundant canister filter to Level 4. (I've mostly seen this done on professional setups)

Having two filters, is a plus because you can clean one at a time, alternating which helps keep your bacteria alive and serves as a safeguard in case something breaks as well as providing more filtration, which is almost always better. The canisters can be replaced with well designed sumps in the above.

HTH


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You don't have to remove the plates to clean underneath an undergravel filter. You remove the air lines and run tubing down the holes that lead under the gravel and syphon that way.

That said, one reason I have planted tanks is so I don't have to clean the gravel. One reason I have HOB and sponge filters is that they are easy to service and maintain.

Bottom line is that everyone had their favorite kind of filtration, you will discover yours too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

UGF effectiveness is dependent on flow rate. You get better flow with a powerhead instead of a air-line, but the substrate gets filthier faster. Has anyone tried "reverse UGF" where you blow the water down the hole and it comes up through the gravel? It should make the gravel cleaner, but is an "unnatural" direction for flow and could freak out some fish.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

The filter I have is an Aquaclear 500/110. I think I'm going to use that as my primary filter.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The aquaclears are decent. Make sure its hangs level on the tank and you don't lose the 'leveling foot'. The only issue I ever had with aquaclears was water escaping over the back. 

I always advocate a second filter, even its very small, just for insurance.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 55g with goldfish but mine's over stocked. I have 5 common (feeder) goldfish (size 4-8 inches) and 2 fantail goldfish. Also I have 2 common plecos. My first mistake is the amount of goldfish. Goldfish are some of the messiest fish out there. You really can only keep about 1 per 15 gallons if that even. My second mistake is plecos are also some of the messiest fish out there and a common pleco will outgrow a 55g eventually, and I have two. 

So right now my plan is to put the goldfish into an outdoor pond in the summer. And then I'm going to turn my plecos into my LFS since I really don't want them if they will get larger then my 55g can handle. I would say for a 55g you can have 2-4 goldfish and 4 is pushing it assuming you have great filtration and do water changes often. 

Filters: I would not do an under gravel filter. Goldfish being so messy will produce more waste then most fish. Then with an UGF you have to have time for the waste to break down and get sucked through the gravel. But with goldfish they will already be producing a lot more before the waste has a chance to go away. I currently run 2 AquaClear70 HOB filters. That's about double what's recommended by the filter manufacture and most pet stores. But knowing how messy goldfish are I believe it's almost not enough. I do about 30% water changes ever 2-3 weeks. If I let it go longer then 3 weeks the water gets really dirty. I have been thinking that I want to do a hi-volume canister filter instead. I'm going to be putting my tropicals in the 55g when I move the goldfish and I'll probably upgrade to a canister then. I just like the canister being hidden instead of the 2 boxes hanging on the tank since it's in my living room. 

Goldfish are great but they aren't real popular to the experienced aquarist because they take up so much room for such a common looking fish. And that they are so messy. If you want the 55g with only about 3 fish then goldfish would be an option. But if you wanted 10-20 fish then goldfish aren't for a 55g. My commons grew from feeder size of just over an inch to 8 inches in 2 years. 

The good thing is they are cold water fish. I don't need to run a heater for them, at least in my area. When the temps get high in my house I through a few ice cubes in and they seem fine. 
They are very hardy fish too. I had one, actually my biggest, once got a hole in the side of the fish some how. It was the diameter of a dime and the fish was only about 4 inches at the time. It was a pretty deep wound too with no skin or scales left on the hole. But with some salt, meds and monitoring the fish healed in no time and grew to be the biggest I have. 
Also they have great personalities. Each of mine seem to have a different personality and are really fun to watch. They never fight with any other fish although they are quick to get their food come feeding time. I can actually feed them pond sticks by hand. 

Goldfish scavenge all day long. So don't use really small gravel or they might eat it. Also don't use sharp rocks or decor as they scavenge and brush up against everything. Mine try to go in the smallest of holes that they obviously don't fit in. 

So if goldfish are what you want then do some research and go for it. Other then filtration the rest of it is pretty basic. 
Good luck.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

I originally wanted to get an under-gravel filter for my 55, but was told that they cause more harm than good. Whether this is true or not, I am unsure. I was unable to find one locally and was told that they are not very popular anymore. 

I have had success with using a single filter on the back of my 55 tank alone. I put a 45-70 gal sized filter on my 38. Filters will say that they are suitable for up to 'x' amount of gallons, but it isn't always sufficient. I have the same filter on my 55 gallon tank. However, when I did the calculations for how much water it was cycling per hour, it's below recommendation. I may have to add an addition filter eventually. So I would definitely calculate the rate of flow before purchasing regardless if it says its suitable for x amount of gallons.

Another thing I wish I would have thought about before buying the Tetra Whisper is the filter pads. The carbon is inside the filter pad. There are filters that have separate departments for the carbon and pads. The pads last longer than the carbon, so I had to cut the carbon out. Also, if you have to treat the tank with antibiotics, the carbon will most likely need to be removed. It would be much easier of a task using a filter that separates the carbon and pad. Trying to cut a small hole to drain the carbon out is nearly impossible. Now, I stick bags of carbon inside the pads or the carbon will fall out.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are constantly using the same filter bag, the carbon will be saturated after a month, essentally turning into another bacteria surface.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> If you are constantly using the same filter bag, the carbon will be saturated after a month, essentally turning into another bacteria surface.


This is true.

However, it would become a bacteria surface even if its seperate from the pads and removal is much easier. Cutting the filter pads open to remove carbon can destroy some good bacteria and is a cumbersome task. Filters that separate the two make the removal and replacement much easier with less damage to the actual pad, which is a positive when the aquarium needs treatment.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

That's why I always cut mine out when the filter is new (and dry).


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

Good idea for the filters I have. That didn't even cross my mind, but I haven't changed the pads out either. 

If I ever need to buy a new filter media, I would go for one that separates the two though.


----------



## paddy (Mar 2, 2012)

I have 2 tanks, 1 with a fluval 305 the other with a tetratec ex1200. I would go with a tetratec everytime, water is crystal clear and better build quality. Maybe a smaller version for the size of tank with goldfish.


----------

